# Northern NC Hobby Farm - Not mine



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

saw it on craigslist. Thought someone might want to see what was listed as I have seen questions about NC being asked on here.

COUNTRY LIVING AT ITS BEST! (SMALL HOBBY FARM)


----------

